# Daisy please hold still!!



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok so Daisy, Lilly let's take some pictures. 

Lilly.....Perfect :wub:









Daisy now you.....:HistericalSmiley:









Hey Daisy look this way.....Good girl Lilly









ok come on Daisy I know you can do it....:smtease:..yes Lilly you are very good









Almost....almost..:smpullhair:...Hang in the Lilly I know she can do it.









FINALLY!! :wub:









Daisy says....There you happy? 2 pictures out of 20 that is all I got :walklikeanegyptian:









This is how Lilly feels about this









Enjoy


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

They are adorable.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Lol...they are so adorable!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Very cute 

Daisy just has too much to do....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Such pretty girls! It was worth the 20 pics to get such sweet pics of Daisy! Lily is a natural at posing!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh they are both beautiful


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

They are both so beautiful!
Your Daisy sounds like my Daisy - always busy!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Hahaha!! Love the pictures, the first of Lily is a stunning picture, the girls are gorgeous :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

Haha how funny! Gorgeous girls!


----------



## Artbythecreek (Apr 16, 2013)

So cute. I love them both together. I also love your lavender buddy belt.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

They are both so cute!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Great pictures, Cindy. That was fun. Boy, you were fast to get the one with Lily sticking her tongue out.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They're so cute,love the last one with the tongue shot,Lol


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Love love those two adorable fluffs
Really love Lilly's last pic with her tongue out, what attitudes.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are so cute, it was worth the extra pictures!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

They are both beautiful---even if Daisy is a rascal!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Simply stunning pics! I just love these two girls :wub: daisy has her own agenda! Thanks for sharing, Cindy . We need more of you guys here!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Daisy had a lot of sniffing and looking around during that time. Lilly was just happy to pose!! LOVE THE PHOTOS!!!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are so precious.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

OMG.... lol that little tongue shot is absolutely adorable!! Great capture 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

What a precious pair! My Lacey is very hard to get a decent photo of also!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

OMG these pics are the cutest!!! The girls are adorable!


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

They both are adorable . I specially like the picture of her sticking out her tongue.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Tiffy said:


> They are adorable.





maddysmom said:


> Lol...they are so adorable!





Grace'sMom said:


> Very cute
> 
> Thanks I just cannot stop looking at them they are so cute.
> 
> Daisy just has too much to do....


She is a busy body.



Furbabies mom said:


> Such pretty girls! It was worth the 20 pics to get such sweet pics of Daisy! Lily is a natural at posing!!!


Digital cameras are awesome.....just delete the bad ones.



mdbflorida said:


> Oh they are both beautiful


Thanks



Kathleen said:


> They are both so beautiful!
> Your Daisy sounds like my Daisy - always busy!


Must be the name  Daisy is either full speed or sleeping.



silverhaven said:


> Hahaha!! Love the pictures, the first of Lily is a stunning picture, the girls are gorgeous :wub: :wub:


Lilly will pose all day especially if there is chicken involved. 



Ashley21 said:


> Haha how funny! Gorgeous girls!


Thanks



weluvourpups said:


> So cute. I love them both together. I also love your lavender buddy belt.


Love the buddy belts....I know if I need to grab them up in a hurry the buddy belt will not let me down.



maltese manica said:


> They are both so cute!





Sylie said:


> Great pictures, Cindy. That was fun. Boy, you were fast to get the one with Lily sticking her tongue out.


I don't know how I got it but love it.



michellerobison said:


> They're so cute,love the last one with the tongue shot,Lol


I had to put that one in. Not very often we get lucky enough to get this.



Rin said:


> Love love those two adorable fluffs
> Really love Lilly's last pic with her tongue out, what attitudes.





donnad said:


> They are so cute, it was worth the extra pictures!





edelweiss said:


> They are both beautiful---even if Daisy is a rascal!


Thanks yep she is something else.



hoaloha said:


> Simply stunning pics! I just love these two girls :wub: daisy has her own agenda! Thanks for sharing, Cindy . We need more of you guys here!


Thanks yes Daisy is always wanting to do something. Lilly will pose all day but not much of a smile.



dntdelay said:


> Daisy had a lot of sniffing and looking around during that time. Lilly was just happy to pose!! LOVE THE PHOTOS!!!!! :wub::wub::wub:





wkomorow said:


> They are so precious.





littlefluffbabies said:


> OMG.... lol that little tongue shot is absolutely adorable!! Great capture
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





cynthia's said:


> What a precious pair! My Lacey is very hard to get a decent photo of also!!





TLR said:


> OMG these pics are the cutest!!! The girls are adorable!


Thanks



Cassievt said:


> They both are adorable . I specially like the picture of her sticking out her tongue.
> 
> The tongue shot was pure luck.
> 
> ...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

These pics are fabulous! Loved it!  lol


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
that is adorable , thank you for sharing


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

LOL that picture of her sticking out her tongue is hilarious!!! Love it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cindy - they are both so beautiful. :wub::wub: And I'd say that's A-list posing! If you keep having trouble with Daisy...just send her to me. :innocent::wub:


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Omg too funny and way too cute.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What adorable pics and you really have me laughing!:HistericalSmiley: Aren't they funny?!:HistericalSmiley::wub: Thanks for posting..your girls are precious..:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Love your girls!!!! They melt me!!!! I turned to mush when I looked at the picture of them head to head next to each other. OMG! Could they be anymore precious?!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Cindy! They are too stinking cute!! I love when she gives you that sideways eyeball look! Truffles always does that to me too! So funny!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Precious little girls and great photography!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

they are too cute :wub:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

They are both beautiful! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

LOL, adorable!! My daughter's cats are named Daisy and Lily.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Aww they are so, so cute. I love all the pics. They are both so precious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What adorable pictures. That's how it always goes in my house too. LOL


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: THAT LAST PICTURE SHOULD BE ON A CARD:HistericalSmiley:

DAISY AND LILY YOU BOTH ARE BEAUTIFUL LITTLE FLUFFS:wub: SPUNKY MONKEYS:smootch::heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Daisy and Lily are stunningly beautiful!:wub::wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

So precious. :wub::wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Such beautiful girls!


----------

